# Metamucil



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Never used or heard of anyone giving Metamucil but thats not to mean anything. I have heard of giving 100% pure pumpkin to help firm up stools.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've only given Metamucil to dogs who have anal gland problems. It "bulks up" stools in order to help with the natural expression of the glands. Otherwise, it is unnecessary to give it at all.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We don't use that, but we do mix Cherry Pepto in with a spoonful of yogurt once a day. We tried Imodium, but he HATED it. We also use pumpkin, but I can't say I've noticed it making a big difference. Same for cooked rice, which others swear by. We haven't seen it help.

The vet also recommended using Tums for treats, but I haven't tried it yet. I feel like we could easily overload his system with all the suggestions we are getting, so I try to take it slow.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We've started to use it with Tyson (as he has anal gland issues) and it seems to help firm things up a bit.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When Daisy had a hard time going poop after her surgery, I gave her pumpkin which really helped ... same day results  The vet said I could also give her metamucil for that, but she really liked the pumpkin so we stayed with that until she was back on schedule again.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My senoir girl has had some digetive problems over the last 8-10 months. At this time we seem to have things under control but she can back up (constipation) at times. Her poops were actually hard as a rock. My vet recommended giving metamucil to help her and it has worked wonders. I give it everyday as when I tried to only give when she was constipated, it was like I was always fighting from behind and she would become lethargic and not interested in her food. I just give about a teaspoon mixed in her food 2xday. Have not had any issue since doing it daily the last few months. I believe the idea of it is that it softens firm stools and firms loose stools both. It helps keep them regular.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hank your posts crack me up. What were you fighting from behind when she was constipated? What a picture. LOLOL




AmbikaGR said:


> when she was constipated, it was like I was always fighting from behind .


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Hank your posts crack me up. What were you fighting from behind when she was constipated? What a picture. LOLOL


:--keep_silent:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush gets 1 tbsp twice a day with meals, her anal gland issues are gone.


----------



## KSD (Jan 10, 2009)

I just wanted to clarify....

Is Blush getting 1 tablespoon twice a day or 1 teaspoon? How much does she weigh.

I am giving our puppy 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. Maybe I should gradually add a little more!?

Karen


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

1 tablespoon twice a day, she weighs 55 pounds & will be 1 year old next month. we started with 1 tablespoon & reduced it daily down to 1 tsp. it didn't work for her, anal issues came right back.


----------



## HowiesMom (Mar 4, 2009)

I am having the same issues here. so you mix benefiber or metimucle into their dry food? Isn't it a granular type powder? Just put the powder into the dry food?


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Bock said:


> Never used or heard of anyone giving Metamucil but thats not to mean anything. I have heard of giving 100% pure pumpkin to help firm up stools.


The nice think about pure pumpkin is that it not only firms up stools but can be given if the dog is constipated also. it works both ways and is much better for the dog than Metamucil.


----------

